# Birmingham meet in Sept



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally got fairly reasonably prices tickets, horrible time

So, I hope to see Monika, Alan, Karen, Paul, Paul, Jeanette and Everyone

So looking forward to seeing you in September


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Hurrah! That's great news Hazel!  It wouldn't be the same without you there!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2013)

Provided nothing goes wrong beforehand I'm really looking forward to going to the Birmingham Forum Meet


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Provided nothing goes wrong beforehand I'm really looking forward to going to the Birmingham Forum Meet



Hurrah! I've just got my tickets today  I will put up a formal post about this tomorrow - let's have a good 'un!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm absolutely gutted but I can't make it to Brum. I just can't raise the cash.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 3, 2013)

Is Birmingham definitely the 28th?  Fran is asking me on facebook as she fancies coming along too which would be brilliant.  Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Karen I've checked another thread and it is 28th September


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, it is definitely the 28th


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all, it's been a while since I came to a meet up and had a hectic year or so with baby and pregnancy. Am looking to come along and possibly with baby in tow. I jut news to check dates with if it clashes in helping my mum at an event she caters at. Will let u all know tomorrow!!! :0)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2013)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi all, it's been a while since I came to a meet up and had a hectic year or so with baby and pregnancy. Am looking to come along and possibly with baby in tow. I jut news to check dates with if it clashes in helping my mum at an event she caters at. Will let u all know tomorrow!!! :0)



It would be wonderful to see you again - and meet Baby-Suze!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh another I can't make ! I'm in the Cotswolds.

Maybe next year will be the year for me to go to Birmingham.

PS I will be at the Manchester one x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Oh another I can't make ! I'm in the Cotswolds.
> 
> Maybe next year will be the year for me to go to Birmingham.
> 
> PS I will be at the Manchester one x



Ah, that's a shame, hope to see you in Manc!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 23, 2013)

I won't be able to make this , but hope you guys have fun - take some photos so you can post them on here !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2013)

Hope everyone has a good natter !  Talk is good


----------



## ypauly (Sep 23, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Hope everyone has a good natter !  Talk is good



We have more than a natter, we have been known to have put the whole world right over a pint lol


----------



## ypauly (Oct 9, 2013)

Good job it wasn't this week https://www.facebook.com/BhamUpdates?hc_location=stream


----------

